# Warranty...



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

What say the masses....

Snaked a sewer 3 weeks ago, found misuse and abuse. It plugged again yesterday, snaked it and found the same stuff.

Now the building owner wants it covered as warranty.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

You obviously took care of it the first time or they would have stayed plugged up those 3 weeks. I say no warranty, and if you have the equipment, sell them a camera inspection.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Abuse/Misuse/Foreign objects void any warranty. If you bring you car to a mechanic for an engine overhaul and then you leave and remove the oil, will the mechanic guarantee it when you bring it back?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbducky said:


> What say the masses....
> 
> Snaked a sewer 3 weeks ago, found misuse and abuse. It plugged again yesterday, snaked it and found the same stuff.
> 
> Now the building owner wants it covered as warranty.


Do you have a camera inspection after the cleaning showing it was completely cleaned? If so it's pretty easy to have a discussion about what is going on...


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Do you have a camera inspection after the cleaning showing it was completely cleaned? If so it's pretty easy to have a discussion about what is going on...


I guess my thoughts are correct. Guess I get to talk to him and show video.

Thanks


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Without a camera how do you know you didn't miss roots? Just because roots didn't come out on auger doesn't mean there aren't any. 1 yard warranty no questions asked on main sewers here


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> Without a camera how do you know you didn't miss roots? Just because roots didn't come out on auger doesn't mean there aren't any. 1 yard warranty no questions asked on main sewers here


No trees in the area anywhere. 4" cutter and 4" sewer. Camera after.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Plumbducky said:


> No trees in the area anywhere. 4" cutter and 4" sewer. Camera after.


Well if you showed them clear pipe after the first call it's obviously an abuse issue. Make em pay


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbducky said:


> No trees in the area anywhere. 4" cutter and 4" sewer. Camera after.


Nice job of CYA...
Here's the pile of crap that was thrown in your line...
the line was clean and it is clean again...
Pay up...


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

What warranty exclusions do you have. 

Do you have the customer sign a waiver before 

Do you give them some kind warranty certificate when your done. I ask that because lots of sewer can be open an clean but have other issue that I wouldn't want to warranty. 

How many of you guy leave SD or Flash drive with your customer.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> What say the masses....
> 
> Snaked a sewer 3 weeks ago, found misuse and abuse. It plugged again yesterday, snaked it and found the same stuff.
> 
> Now the building owner wants it covered as warranty.




Define "misuse and abuse" ?

How did the line inspection/condition look after the rodding ?

I'm pretty forgiving with my 90 day warranty as I only get a handful of call backs per year and sometimes it's not worth losing an account over. Keep the peace...


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Define "misuse and abuse" ?
> 
> How did the line inspection/condition look after the rodding ?
> 
> I'm pretty forgiving with my 90 day warranty as I only get a handful of call backs per year and sometimes it's not worth losing an account over. Keep the peace...


Misuse, feminine e products, brown paper towels, and some plastic paper combination. 

Sewer was clear after first snaking. Ran a4" cutter in a 4" sewer. Same for the second go yesterday.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

easy.

if you want to continue doing work for this account warranty it. haha

if not they'll call someone else and get them to do it all while saying how you don't do a good job or your warranty suck etc etc etc. cross roads here buddy,,,crossroads haha:thumbup:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> easy. if you want to continue doing work for this account warranty it. haha if not they'll call someone else and get them to do it all while saying how you don't do a good job or your warranty suck etc etc etc. cross roads here buddy,,,crossroads haha:thumbup:


I'm going to have to agree. I would make it a point to get the client there to watch the camera this time around. Make it clear you are doing this as a favor.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Define "misuse and abuse" ?
> 
> How did the line inspection/condition look after the rodding ?
> 
> I'm pretty forgiving with my 90 day warranty as I only get a handful of call backs per year and sometimes it's not worth losing an account over. Keep the peace...


My experience is the same and we do 1 month on commercial this would include multi-family rentals, and 6 month on residential. I see less than 1% callbacks on drain cleaning...

But in a sense you do have to make him aware the you cleaned it right and his tenants are causing the problem.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

We warranty no stoppages I can't control what you put down there. Only time we ever went back on a stoppage with no charge was when he called back the next day


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jc-htownplumber said:


> We warranty no stoppages I can't control what you put down there. Only time we ever went back on a stoppage with no charge was when he called back the next day


Just a question for you is what do you charge for snaking a line without a warranty?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbducky said:


> What say the masses....
> 
> Snaked a sewer 3 weeks ago, *found misuse and abuse.* It plugged again yesterday, snaked it and found the *same stuff*.
> 
> Now the building owner wants it covered as warranty.


What are you referring to? What did you find?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbducky said:


> Misuse, feminine e products, brown paper towels, and some plastic paper combination.
> 
> Sewer was clear after first snaking. Ran a4" cutter in a 4" sewer. Same for the second go yesterday.


Oh got it. Nope wouldn't warranty a thing and wouldn't budge. Otherwise you're working for free.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> No trees in the area anywhere. 4" cutter and 4" sewer. Camera after.




Which type/brand 4" bit do you use ?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't warranty any drain cleaning. A camera shows the problem. If there's a problem then what do you warranty? I don't control how fast roots grow. Nor do i control what gets sent down the line. I suppose I warranty via a Rootx installation but those are maintenance agreements and regular jetting is included.

No camera then absolutely no warranty.


David


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I want to clarify. I warranty against tree roots for one year. Not tampons or baby wipes. 

It takes some serious abuse to clog a 4 or 6" sewer that quickly. 

What was communicated between you and the owner first time around? Did anyone representing the Property owner show up on the first job? Do you have a copy of the camera video?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Talked with the owner today, told him no warranty on stupid people putting things down the drains that do not belong.

He seemed fine with it.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Just a question for you is what do you charge for snaking a line without a warranty?


I'll snake a sewer line for $150.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

jc-htownplumber said:


> I'll snake a sewer line for $150.


What size cable? What method of cleaning? What type of access? Do you own or use a camera?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jc-htownplumber said:


> I'll snake a sewer line for $150.


With a guarantee we get $400 and with less than 1% callbacks I'll call it a Win!:thumbup:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Redwood said:


> With a guarantee we get $400 and with less than 1% callbacks I'll call it a Win!:thumbup:



If you had 10% callbacks it's still a win over $150


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dclarke said:


> If you had 10% callbacks it's still a win over $150


Right but when you do it right the first time your profit margin is higher...:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

dclarke said:


> If you had 10% callbacks it's still a win over $150


I also charge 150.00 to snake main thru 3" or 4 outdoor cleanout . The question is " do I get the jobs ? probably less than half the time. Way too many numbskulls out here doing them for less ( 69.00 ). Now it seems the gardeners are carrying snakes and small pressuure washers to clear the drains .Warrenty-not a chance


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

People pay extra for warranty and its rarely used. It's more money in your pocket for their peace of mind.


----------

